

Ask HN: what jars do you use on your android projects? - bitboxer

As a follow up to my rant about android development I am currently thinking on how to implement a cocoapods like system for jar files. Should not be that hard to implement. But the important thing for this would be a list of jars that are commonly used by android developers.<p>So what do you use?<p>Btw: this gist explains what I am up to: https://gist.github.com/3603015
======
veeti
The most important Android libraries do not come in jars because it is
impossible to package Android library projects (projects that define stylable
views, provide resources, etc.) in them. Just as an example, one of the most
important libs for a modern application is ActionBarSherlock
(<http://actionbarsherlock.com/>).

~~~
bitboxer
But there is a maven dependency available. I haven't used this, but what
exactly is the problem when you can even use maven to load the file?

And do you know more libs are important? Please post them all to give me a
possiblitiy to analyze them all.

